

Teens Now Getting High Off 'Digital Drugs' - mikecane
http://www.newson6.com/global/story.asp?s=12793977

======
aristus
When I was in grade school, the police passed out warnings about "blue star"
rub on tattoos that contained heroin. That was total bullshit too.

Every time I read "proper" journalism I am reminded of how decadent,
formulaic, and protocol-bound it is. I could almost predict what the next
paragraph was going to say:

New term & scare words: "i-drugs" "download drugs"

Warning from officials

Concerned parents

Short, bullshit scientific-sounding claim of effects

Another official warning

New stupid policies: "stop using that cell phone on campus, druggie!"

"Be aware", "take action"

Be aware of what? Take action against what? Let's defrag the actual facts:

1) There is some software that claims to get you high. There is also software
that claims to find you love, money, fame, etc. All bullshit.

2) The _Oklahoma_ department of narcotics issues a "warning" about this. No
claim, research, or proof of actual effects. No case studies, nothing.

3) The reporter took this and asked a bunch of people about it, who then
reported being scared.

4) Article ensues, proper protocol is followed, no actual facts conveyed,
"journalist" goes home.

------
mikecane
I think this might be a variation of something I heard about in the mid-1980s,
related to a book called The Far Journeys. <http://www.intuitive-
connections.net/2007/book-monroe.htm>

EDIT: A better explanation, via Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemi-
Sync>

------
phren0logy
Hard hitting journalism:

> "I heard it was like some weird demons and stuff through an iPod and he was
> like freaking out," said Mustang High School student Meghan Edwards.

